# Devin Harris -- he's back



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Devin Harris is back! At halftime he has
12 Points (3-4 FG, 2-2 3PT, 4-5FT)
2 rebounds
1 assist
1 steal
1 block
1 turnover
13 minutes

Avery Johnson gives him consistent minutes so he can show off his talents, unlike Nellie who would give him DNP-CD


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

There is a Dallas Mavericks board.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

sloth said:


> There is a Dallas Mavericks board.


:jawdrop: Thanks for that, I really wasn't aware 

Your a lifesaver


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think what Devin needs is consistent PT so he feels comfortable out there. He has the talent, he just needs to have it honed oncourt without feeling like he'll be put on the bench for one mistake. Nelson struggled in that department, but Johnson really lets his guys iron their problems out oncourt.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Avery just OWNED Terry and Armstrong on the bench for hist poor rotation on defense even with the game wide open.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Theo! said:


> :jawdrop: Thanks for that, I really wasn't aware
> 
> Your a lifesaver


I thought you would know that we don't want to hear about the Mavs over here, and only about how much Kobe Bryant and the Knicks suck.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Avery just OWNED Terry and Armstrong on the bench for hist poor rotation on defense even with the game wide open.


yeah it was a beautiful thing to see lol.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I love Avery as the Mavs coach.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know what it is about Mavericks fans, but for some reason they always start threads like these... Michael Finley, he's back! Dirk, got his shot going! It's like, I dunno, I know this is an NBA General board and what not, but sometimes...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Them Mavs fans just like post padding and spreading propoganda.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice to see him back!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe someone can tell me how Avery owned Terry and Armstrong? I wasn't catching the game... sounds fun though.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Dallas was up by 25 and NO hit two straight 3's(Dickau and Jacobsen wide open), Avery called a 20 sec timeout and went off on Terry/Armstrong.

It was hilarious because Dirk was on the background sort of astonished, and you just could picture Avery's shrieking voice trying to own them.


----------

